# How many times does your Chi poop per day? Is this normal?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma is just about 7 months old and weighs 2.7lbs and she is fed a little less than 1/8c of Acana twice per day and she poops 3-4 times daily, and they are fairly big poos for such a little girl. She seems a little thin so I want to increase her food to a full 1/8c twice per day, but this is going to make her poop even more, like 5-6 times per day.

Is this a problem with her absorbing Acana or is it normal for some Chis to poop so much? How many times does your Chi poop per day, what and how much are they fed, and how much do they weigh? Could it be this flavor? I am feeding her Ranchlands now and have been waiting on an order of Grasslands for over a month (it's ridiculous). Ranchlands is beef and Grasslands is lamb. I used to feed her Grasslands when she was a little puppy and I recall her pooping usually no more than 3 times per day, but that was when she was 4 months old and younger so I would expect her to poop often. I also let her free feed then so she was probably eating more than she gets now. I thought by 7 months she should be pooping a bit less than a very young puppy, especially if she's eating less.

Also, could this be worms? I'm not sure if I should pick up a dewormer at the pharmacy and give it to her just in case. She has not been dewormed since she was 10 weeks old. It's not common that people deworm their pets here every month like so in the US. I don't know if it's safe to use dewormer if she doesn't actually have any worms.

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been feeding strictly ZP all summer. Miya poops once a day usually, sometimes two on occasion. I'll be glad when we can get back to raw with some ZP. I'm sorry I can't be of more help. I don't really know what the reg is for a chi Gemma's size or Acana. Hopefully someone else can be of more help.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

teetee said:


> I have been feeding strictly ZP all summer. Miya poops once a day usually, sometimes two on occasion. I'll be glad when we can get back to raw with some ZP. I'm sorry I can't be of more help. I don't really know what the reg is for a chi Gemma's size or Acana. Hopefully someone else can be of more help.


I wish I could feed ZP, but she just will not eat it.

Oh, I should have added that while I was feeding canned ZP and raw while I was out of Acana, Gemma was only pooping once or at most twice per day and they were very small poops.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you try dried ZP too? Miya will eat dry but not canned.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

teetee said:


> Did you try dried ZP too? Miya will eat dry but not canned.


Ah, yes, the dry was what I was referring to. She hates the dry but loves the canned, lol. I can't afford canned because it's $2.5 per day to feed her that. That's $75 a month!!! I just had a couple cans on hand from when she was a puppy so I was mixing it with raw. I also tried to mix in the dry with the canned, I even blended it up into crumbs thinking she would't notice it was in there, but she still wouldn't have it and she just licked away at the wetness and left everything else.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lol stubborn!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

teetee said:


> lol stubborn!


Ugh, yes. She starved herself for three days like that. Since she is thin to begin with, I couldn't have her losing any weight. I had to give in and feed her something else.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

On BB, Toby pooped 3-4 times a day. On ZP he poops once maybe twice a day. 

Did you try both the lamb and venison ZP flavors? Maybe she just didn't like the one you tried.


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Onyx never poops more than once a day, sometimes she even skips a day. She is fed raw but she has always pooped these amounts even on kibble.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yikes, I want Onyx!!!

Over a 24 hour period mine would poop 3 - 4 times each, drives me insane when you multipy that x 4. They're fed ZiwiPeak, raw and a raw meaty bone daily. I don't believe their weight has any effect on how often they poop but they're very tiny, hard & odorless.

Perfectly safe to worm even if no worms but why you get it from the pharmacy, they sell dog products? I'd just get a single Drontal (or similar from a vet). Mine are wormed quarterly, it was 2 weekly as puppies.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe poops twice a day usually.And they are small. Sometimes 3 times if she's had a lot of treats for training. Maybe she needs to try a different kibble since Ziwipeak isn't working. What flavor did she try of the Ziwipeak? We have the venison flavor that we use as treats. If she hasn't tried that PM me with your address and I can send you some in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky poops 2 times a day. Usually he has to go straight after he had his food. Occasionally he will have an extra tiny marking poop outside .

I think when he was a lot younger (I think it was under a year) he was pooping more often but gradually had to go less often once he got older.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie poops twice a day. I approximate she's around 4.5-5 lbs, and she now eats ZP. However, before we started ZP she was eating Acana Ranchlands and the number of times a day was exactly the same. It's usually first thing in the morning, and once in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Yikes, I want Onyx!!!
> 
> Over a 24 hour period mine would poop 3 - 4 times each, drives me insane when you multipy that x 4. They're fed ZiwiPeak, raw and a raw meaty bone daily. I don't believe their weight has any effect on how often they poop but they're very tiny, hard & odorless.
> 
> Perfectly safe to worm even if no worms but why you get it from the pharmacy, they sell dog products? I'd just get a single Drontal (or similar from a vet). Mine are wormed quarterly, it was 2 weekly as puppies.


I love her tiny amounts of poop. She is 7.5 pounds so not tiny and she poops one little turd when she goes. I found a little kitten outside and have had him for about a week now and he's about 7 weeks old. He usually only goes once a day too. Haha I must get lucky.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses and comparisons. Very interesting to see how everyone's Chis differ in their potty habits.



pupluv168 said:


> On BB, Toby pooped 3-4 times a day. On ZP he poops once maybe twice a day.
> 
> Did you try both the lamb and venison ZP flavors? Maybe she just didn't like the one you tried.
> 
> ...


She has only had dry venison ZP but she has sampled every flavor of treats and even the cat treats and she didn't like any of those either. I'm pretty sure she wouldn't like the lamb either, unfortunately.



AussieLass said:


> Yikes, I want Onyx!!!
> 
> Over a 24 hour period mine would poop 3 - 4 times each, drives me insane when you multipy that x 4. They're fed ZiwiPeak, raw and a raw meaty bone daily. I don't believe their weight has any effect on how often they poop but they're very tiny, hard & odorless.
> 
> Perfectly safe to worm even if no worms but why you get it from the pharmacy, they sell dog products? I'd just get a single Drontal (or similar from a vet). Mine are wormed quarterly, it was 2 weekly as puppies.


Seems like you have the poop-fest crew then as well. Maybe Gemma just poops a lot.

Pharmacies here apparently carry dewormers. I thought that was weird, too. I've only ever heard of getting stuff like that from a vet or online pet pharmacy in the US. I think I will pick up a dewormer for all worms and just treat her with it to be safe if it's not going to hurt. Thank you for informing me that it's okay.



ljwilson said:


> Chloe poops twice a day usually.And they are small. Sometimes 3 times if she's had a lot of treats for training. Maybe she needs to try a different kibble since Ziwipeak isn't working. What flavor did she try of the Ziwipeak? We have the venison flavor that we use as treats. If she hasn't tried that PM me with your address and I can send you some in a ziplock bag.


She had the venison ZP and she's tried all the treat flavors. Thank you for the offer, though. 

Maybe the Ranchlands Acana isn't working out with her. I hope I can get my order of Grasslands soon so I can see if there's any improvement on it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

If you decide to try a different kibble I can also send you some Fromm puppy. Let me know.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya really liked Fromm when she was on that.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I think with puppies, like humans....some just poo more!! 

Marie you are SOOO lucky!! What I wouldn't give to have it so that Zeus and Isis only pooped once a day!! They poo 2-3 times EACH per day and pee aloooooot!! (Zeus more than Isis) I try to not give them too much water but as I have to leave them for a couple of hours a day (hubby is usually with them) I top up the water so they have constant access in case he forgets  

They're generally small and hard though which is good - when Zeus first came home his poops were like splodges of death and Isis' were WORSE!! I often cried out to the heavens asking how such a tiny, cute little thing could expel such evil from their behind LOL!!

I'm sure she's fine and its perfectly normal  xxx


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

We are a one tiny little tootsie roll poo a day on raw. Before on kibble it was at least 3 or 4 a day.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It could just be an individual thing. Lion pooped 4 times a day on Acana, and Penny only a couple. It could just be that her body doesn't process it as well as other dogs. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Brewster eats 1/4 cup per day, but when I talked to the pet store man(who is very familiar with Acana/Orijen, his name is Larry) he said he should probably be eating only 1/5 cup per day, or even 1/6. Brewster weighs 5lbs right now, though he should really be 5.5-6lbs, I think.. We were accidentally underfeeding him and he was losing weight, so he's gaining some back now. Anyways, he poops 2-3 times per day reliably. 
The other thing that Larry told me was that if you overfeed a dog on Acana, their bodies will actually go into overdrive and not be able to gain weight. He said some ways to tell is if they are losing fur/have thin fur above their tail, if their tummies are very warm, and a couple of other things I can't remember.. Perhaps this is why Gemma is skinny? 1/6 cup seems like an awful lot to me, but of course I have an adult dog and not a puppy  hope this helped!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm with you on the poop problems! Pepper is a few days shy of 16 weeks old and is now 4lbs. She gulps her food down with no chewing in a matter of seconds. She just started that less than a week ago. She eats 1/4 cup twice a day and poops 4-6 times a day. Sometimes they are small and firm and other times they are huge and soft. I feed her Fromm but I want to switch her to Acana. We've tried ranchlands and she doesn't seem to do well on that. I am going to try Pacifica since the Fromm we have is fish based. I'm also thinking of giving her a cup a day of food but I don't know if that is too much food. Any opinions would be greatfull cuz I'm completely lost as to how much to feed her. There's no "puppy" feeding guidelines on those two foods. 

I took her to the vet last night. I decided to get her dewormed. Although I see no worms in her poop, some of the things I mentioned above can be signs of worms. She has had two poops already today but both have been small and firm. She also ate a bit slower and chewed some of the pieces. It's a start but I'm not satisfied completely yet. 

I'm glad you asked this question!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting thread!

Brody poops once a day. It is about the size of a tootsie roll.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Mi chis weight around 2lbs they eat acana grasslands and they poop a lot like 3-4 times a day.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Gemma is pooing more on kibble due to the higher proportion of indigestible matter. If I were you I would email ZP explaining your problem (fussy stubborn Chihuahua syndrome!) and ask for a small sample of each flavour. Madam Gemma may well find one that she adores, I certainly wouldn't give up on ZP until she has tried them all.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It definitely seems that the frequent poopers are kibble eaters. Very interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I think Gemma is pooing more on kibble due to the higher proportion of indigestible matter. If I were you I would email ZP explaining your problem (fussy stubborn Chihuahua syndrome!) and ask for a small sample of each flavour. Madam Gemma may well find one that she adores, I certainly wouldn't give up on ZP until she has tried them all.


Have you recieved samples at all to the UK?
They seem very reluctant to send me any even with the problems I've been having with venison, the samples bags I had in the past of venison I bought off amazon 

& to Gemma, Noah goes about 3-4 times in a 24 hour period I belive.
He did go less when he was on dried Ziwipeak, currently on chappie with mixed wet venison ZP but planning to switch to acana pacifica.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> On BB, Toby pooped 3-4 times a day. On ZP he poops once maybe twice a day.
> 
> Did you try both the lamb and venison ZP flavors? Maybe she just didn't like the one you tried.
> 
> ...


Lady has been on ZP for a little ove three weeks. She went from a twice a day pooper to usually once a day. Occasionally she does a double poop day....like today because she got into the dry cat food! :foxes15:


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Star poos 1-2 times a day, except for yesterday was 4 times because daddy decided to secretly feed her Vietnamese ham!:foxes15: I was so mad at him but of course that man never listens cuz I tell him everyday no scraps! Last 2 poos were diarrhea because of it. 

She's 2.5 lbs and 5 months. I fed her ZP and raw beef yesterday and Acana Wild Prairie and NV Chicken tonight. She hasn't pooed yet today.

Have you ever tried probiotics and digestive enzymes for Gemma? It may help with her problem if you get the right kind. I gave Star some when she was on Pancur about 2 weeks ago, it helped a lot with her digestion and I still sprinkle some in her meals.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> If you decide to try a different kibble I can also send you some Fromm puppy. Let me know.


Actually, I was going to look up Fromm online and see if it's available to me here because that's probably the only other kibble I would consider. I'll let you know if I can find it and if so, I would definitely love to try a sample with 
Gemma before purchasing a big bag.



chaiteahuahua said:


> Brewster eats 1/4 cup per day, but when I talked to the pet store man(who is very familiar with Acana/Orijen, his name is Larry) he said he should probably be eating only 1/5 cup per day, or even 1/6. Brewster weighs 5lbs right now, though he should really be 5.5-6lbs, I think.. We were accidentally underfeeding him and he was losing weight, so he's gaining some back now. Anyways, he poops 2-3 times per day reliably.
> The other thing that Larry told me was that if you overfeed a dog on Acana, their bodies will actually go into overdrive and not be able to gain weight. He said some ways to tell is if they are losing fur/have thin fur above their tail, if their tummies are very warm, and a couple of other things I can't remember.. Perhaps this is why Gemma is skinny? 1/6 cup seems like an awful lot to me, but of course I have an adult dog and not a puppy  hope this helped!


Wow, how interesting! I wonder if I am actually overfeeding her then. She's not losing any fur and I think her tummy seems normal, but I'm not sure how warm it should be normally.



Wicked Pixie said:


> I think Gemma is pooing more on kibble due to the higher proportion of indigestible matter. If I were you I would email ZP explaining your problem (fussy stubborn Chihuahua syndrome!) and ask for a small sample of each flavour. Madam Gemma may well find one that she adores, I certainly wouldn't give up on ZP until she has tried them all.


I think you are right, but I thought everything in Acana was digestible. I don't understand why Orijen is considered "too rich" if it's 80% meat and raw feeders are feeding 80% pure meat as well. Seems weird to me. I could try Orijen, but I just haven't because of the reviews about many Chis not handling it well because of the high protein content.



heartagram said:


> Have you recieved samples at all to the UK?
> They seem very reluctant to send me any even with the problems I've been having with venison, the samples bags I had in the past of venison I bought off amazon
> 
> & to Gemma, Noah goes about 3-4 times in a 24 hour period I belive.
> He did go less when he was on dried Ziwipeak, currently on chappie with mixed wet venison ZP but planning to switch to acana pacifica.


My samples have been sent from within Sweden I think. They were really nice and quick about sending me a sample.



Star's Mama said:


> Star poos 1-2 times a day, except for yesterday was 4 times because daddy decided to secretly feed her Vietnamese ham!:foxes15: I was so mad at him but of course that man never listens cuz I tell him everyday no scraps! Last 2 poos were diarrhea because of it.
> 
> She's 2.5 lbs and 5 months. I fed her ZP and raw beef yesterday and Acana Wild Prairie and NV Chicken tonight. She hasn't pooed yet today.
> 
> Have you ever tried probiotics and digestive enzymes for Gemma? It may help with her problem if you get the right kind. I gave Star some when she was on Pancur about 2 weeks ago, it helped a lot with her digestion and I still sprinkle some in her meals.


I've never tried probiotics with her, but I used to take them every day and still have a bottle. Is it safe to give human probiotics or is there a difference in dog brands?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

One sixth of a cup, wow, that's no much if it's a small cup!

The gut flora in dogs is completely different to humans, although we may share a few good baccies, not sure. I read & read up on them and it did my head in well & truly. Always make sure you keep probiotics in the fridge too. I'm no scientist, but I'm damned if I know how they keep LIVING bacteria alive without fluid or oxygen and claim it's all good in powder form, it just defies my logic (fish aquarium filters etc. with billions of live baccies).


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

pupluv168 said:


> It definitely seems that the frequent poopers are kibble eaters. Very interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


mine only poop onces a day and i feed them Nature's Variety kibble Rudy TUTU weighs 3.5lbs. and eats 1/4 cup daily divide into three small meals .


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

LittleGemma said:


> Actually, I was going to look up Fromm online and see if it's available to me here because that's probably the only other kibble I would consider. I'll let you know if I can find it and if so, I would definitely love to try a sample with
> Gemma before purchasing a big bag.
> 
> 
> ...


i give mine probiotics for dogswould not know how much to give with the human type.i also have given them plain fat free yogurt.
I gave this one to my pick chihuahua when she was alive it can be made into a gravy
http://www.amazon.com/Nupro-Supplement-30-oz/dp/B002V80QW6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348133865&sr=8-3&keywords=nupro


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Tucker is switching over to ZP but since he was brought home he poops 2-3 times a day. The last 2 days he's only pooped twice.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Since the deworming her poops are much better. They are darker, smaller and firmer. She also has been eating a bit slower and chews some of it now. I bought a trial bag of 6 fish last night and going to see how she does with that. I always thought you had to see the worms on their poop but I guess not!

Lily is 9 lbs. she eats 1/2 cup a day and poops 1-3 times a day.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> One sixth of a cup, wow, that's no much if it's a small cup!
> 
> The gut flora in dogs is completely different to humans, although we may share a few good baccies, not sure. I read & read up on them and it did my head in well & truly. Always make sure you keep probiotics in the fridge too. I'm no scientist, but I'm damned if I know how they keep LIVING bacteria alive without fluid or oxygen and claim it's all good in powder form, it just defies my logic (fish aquarium filters etc. with billions of live baccies).


So I guess I would need dog specific probiotics then? Hm, I've always kept my probiotics at room temperature since that is how I always buy them, but what you're saying makes sense!



princess_ella said:


> i give mine probiotics for dogswould not know how much to give with the human type.i also have given them plain fat free yogurt.
> I gave this one to my pick chihuahua when she was alive it can be made into a gravy
> Amazon.com: Nupro Supplement 30 oz.: Pet Supplies


I guess I will see if I can find any probiotics for dogs here. I do have plain low fat yogurt on hand that I could try giving her.



Babi.Greenwood said:


> Since the deworming her poops are much better. They are darker, smaller and firmer. She also has been eating a bit slower and chews some of it now. I bought a trial bag of 6 fish last night and going to see how she does with that. I always thought you had to see the worms on their poop but I guess not!
> 
> Lily is 9 lbs. she eats 1/2 cup a day and poops 1-3 times a day.


Hearing this has confirmed my decision to deworm Gemma. Better safe than sorry. I'm going to call the vet and ask which brand they recommend. I've never heard of any of these Swedish brands before so I don't know which one to use.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Oscar poos 1-2 times per day (usually only once). He's been on acana since I brought him home and I have been switching up the type each time. I purchase a large bag each time and then the next time get a different type. The pet store I shop at has very informative and educated staff and they encouraged me to get different varieties for him as each type has different nutrients. Example: he is currently eating the acana Pacifica and before that ate the acana ranchlands. He seems to handle the switch extremely well ( although I do it over a few days) and his poops have been consistent and firm since I got him on acana. Maybe try a different variety? That's the great thing with acana they have tons of great ( and healthy) options!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah eats ZP and Weruva canned and poos about 3 times per day. Some times more if she is more active like going for walks always make her poo. .


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I give Noah goat milk probiotic yogurt you could perhaps try that? seems to help with him and he loves it! not sure how humans eat it though bleugh! tastes like how goats smell ughh.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orijen is too rich because it has such a concentrated protein percentage. I think it is something like 40% protein which can be too much for little chihuahuas. A raw diet doesn't have such a high protein percentage because it is not dried like kibble. I don't know if that makes sense.. Someone on here explained it to me a while ago.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby and ninja poop once-twice per day usually not long after they eat. They're fed acana grasslands I think (orange bag) they only get about 15 kibbles each twice a day mixed with a scoop of nupro. They also get apples and other fruits and veggies in between meals as they go crazy for it.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I've never tried probiotics with her, but I used to take them every day and still have a bottle. Is it safe to give human probiotics or is there a difference in dog brands?


Actually, I'm NOT sure if every human probiotics are good for a dog but when I was calling around for probiotics for Star, there was this one vet that actually uses human grade probiotics for the pets.

I actually use microflora plus and it's actually a prebiotic/probiotic/digestive enzyme in one, a local pet store owner recommended it and he uses it for his dogs also. I would send you some to try if you lived in the US! It going to take me forever to use it because Star are so small. I use 1 capsule throughout the week...lol. 

There are difference in probiotics, some have more kinds of bacteria than others. There is a difference in ingredients on the digestive enzymes supplement for dogs: plant based and pancreatic enzymes. Basically just do research on different probiotics and digestive enzymes and buy what is best for Gemma. I'm not sure what you can get in Sweden or is there a vet that you can ask about what they can recommend?

Also in my local dog magazine article it said to use the capsule kind if you are going with a powder. If you just buy a powder canister kind the bacteria would die off because of the moisture in the air and the powder becomes useless.

Here's a article about probiotics to start out:
Pet Probiotics | Probiotics for Dogs & Cats - Mercola.com

Hope this info helps a little.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

chaiteahuahua said:


> Brewster eats 1/4 cup per day, but when I talked to the pet store man(who is very familiar with Acana/Orijen, his name is Larry) he said he should probably be eating only 1/5 cup per day, or even 1/6. Brewster weighs 5lbs right now, though he should really be 5.5-6lbs, I think.. We were accidentally underfeeding him and he was losing weight, so he's gaining some back now. Anyways, he poops 2-3 times per day reliably.
> The other thing that Larry told me was that if you overfeed a dog on Acana, their bodies will actually go into overdrive and not be able to gain weight. He said some ways to tell is if they are losing fur/have thin fur above their tail, if their tummies are very warm, and a couple of other things I can't remember.. Perhaps this is why Gemma is skinny? 1/6 cup seems like an awful lot to me, but of course I have an adult dog and not a puppy  hope this helped!


Recommended feedings for puppies would be a larger amount than for adults. 1/6 is a smaller amount than 1/4.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Charlie and Taz eat ZP. Charlie weighs 7lb and gets 3 tbsp twice a day. Taz weighs 3.5 lb and gets 1.5 tbsp twice a day. They both get a treat three or four times a day. They poo twice a day usually, very small poos.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Simcha is quite reliable with a morning post-breakfast delivery. The rest of the day, it can be 0 - 2 times; anything is possible.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi LittleGemma
They claim the more dogs go Poo
the less there bodies are absorbing nutrition from
there food. Maybe pups go Poo more. Been along time
since mine was a pup, can't remember.
When on Raw meat/bones mine only went once daily
and twice max. On Homemade diet once daily, maybe twice,
On dog food "nutrisca" twice daily.
Just try to feed the best you can.
Homemade and Raw is suppose to be the best of the best.
I pick homemade most of the time.
Blessings.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I feed raw and my boy is 3lb 6oz and goes once a day in the morning after his breakfast. My girls (ranging 4.5-6lb) go once a day sometimes skip a day very small firm poos.

I would maybe try a lower protein food as acanas protein is quite high coz its dried or maybe add some water in. Also if you want to put some weigh on her you can try giving green tripe (it stinks) but it really packs the weight on. Her body will change as she matures anyway, I had one that was 2lb from 12 weeks til 6 months and now at 2 years she's about 4lb 12oz 

With regards to wormers since she's only little and they are horrible to pups try panacur 10% liquid it's what we use on pups from 2 weeks old its very gentle and u only need a tiny bit u can either put it on their food or syringe into the mouth (they hate the flavour)


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

I feed my chi Acana puppy small breed (the light blue bag) and she poops twice a day, sometimes more if I let her out more than twice a day. We are trying to keep it at that schedule because sometimes if we let her out in between the two regular times, she would poo early and when we let her out one last time for bed, she wouldn't need to poop and then she can't hold it through the night.


----------

